# 20" "Plus" Whitetails



## toolmaker (Nov 13, 2014)

I live in central Pa.. 53 years old, been hunting all my life and will hunt 'til the day I die. shot plenty of "scruff bucks" over the years, probably enough to fill a T-Plate dump truck. Only in the last 5 or 6 years have I been settling down and getting in to the big boys.

This is the 4th year in a row that I shot bucks over 20" wide. (3) 10 points, and (1) 8-point.

Last year was the biggest, a non-typical bruiser that scores 146 B&C Points. I shot it ridge-to-ridge at 682 yards with one of my benchrest competition rifles.

Yesterday I shot a 22" wide typical






8-point with my bow. This one was the biggest body deer I ever killed, it weighed 192 lbs.

Enjoy the pics......................


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 13, 2014)

toolmaker said:


> I live in central Pa.. 53 years old, been hunting all my life and will hunt 'til the day I die. shot plenty of "scruff bucks" over the years, probably enough to fill a T-Plate dump truck. Only in the last 5 or 6 years have I been settling down and getting in to the big boys.
> 
> This is the 4th year in a row that I shot bucks over 20" wide. (3) 10 points, and (1) 8-point.
> 
> ...



Congrats toolmaker. You're the envy of a many o hunters.


----------



## redfin (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice Sir. We have definitely been seeing better quality bucks the last few years. I live in Cresson, where are you located?


----------



## mesupra (Nov 14, 2014)

682 yards!! That is VERY impressive, I thought our shots of 220-400 were impressive. 

Can you tell me a little bit about your rifle and the loads you use.

Thanks


----------



## redfin (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm interested to read the same. My buddy has been bugging me to hunt with him. He is a regular 500+ yard shooter. Just haven't had the urge to spend that much on the rig yet.


----------

